# GOP proves they don't actually care about states rights [against interstate travel for abortion]



## Nothereed (Jul 24, 2022)

https://www.msnbc.com/rachel-maddow...-protect-interstate-abortion-travel-rcna38694
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news...08b970599b64a9#block-62d061638f08b970599b64a9
If people are supposed to just, get up go to another state to get an abortion (to follow the rules of that state instead)
As some Republicans here have said.
It should be pretty obivous that ensuring people have that right might be pretty important to protec-

And just in, they shot the bill down. Wow. It's almost like they care more about controlling peoples bodies, and not actual states rights.
Oh, should I also add that slavery was a "States rights" issue.

"
with one senator saying the proposal would encourage “abortion tourism” and help “fly-in abortionists.”
"
Hypocritical Republicans. " just go to another state"
*when people do that*
"no don't do that it'll create abortion tourism"
So in an ideal Gop world.
We got 10 year olds getting pregent. Mothers carrying their dead fetuses for 2 weeks. We got conctraceptives being banned. Gay marrige being banned. Doing anythimg other than straight sex being banned.
Getting a felony for getting an abortion, and can't cross state lines for one.
 yeah something tells me the ideal world for GOP is straight up facism.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 24, 2022)

Well that's Christian values for you as well. They can whine all they want about religion having nothing to do with it, when in fact Christianity has had one large looming presence over American politics since Day 1. Both government and religion were created as machinations for population control; anything that defies that isn't based in reality.


----------



## N7Kopper (Yesterday at 4:41 PM)

SyphenFreht said:


> Well that's Christian values for you as well. They can whine all they want about religion having nothing to do with it, when in fact Christianity has had one large looming presence over American politics since Day 1. Both government and religion were created as machinations for population control; anything that defies that isn't based in reality.


Population control isn't necessarily a bad thing. Would an empire wage war on slavery on a whim, or at the behest of  an omnirighteous creator god?

But yeah, the "states rights" thing on babykilling is stupid. Either it's federally recognised as murder, or it's a Constitutionally protected religious rite of Satanists. There is no in-between. Such chicanery is why Britain was a formally Christian country - specifically to prevent such constitutional crowbarring. And given that Thomas Jefferson wrote a rather heretical Bible stripping Jesus of divinity, maybe it was deliberate on some of their parts...


----------

